# Mason Inlet



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

How is the fishing at Mason Inlet on the north end of Wrightsville at the Shell Resort? What and when?


----------



## happycaster58 (Nov 2, 2009)

Since nobody has replied, I will chime in. I used to live on WB about 20 years ago and the currents on the north end were too strong to bottom fish. I never caught much there except a few blues. Try the south end as close to he Coast Guard station as you can get. Go early as it gets really crowded with people (fishing and sightseeing). Plenty of blues, short flounder and occasional puppy drum. Good luck!


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

happycaster58 said:


> Since nobody has replied, I will chime in. I used to live on WB about 20 years ago and the currents on the north end were too strong to bottom fish. I never caught much there except a few blues. Try the south end as close to he Coast Guard station as you can get. Go early as it gets really crowded with people (fishing and sightseeing). Plenty of blues, short flounder and occasional puppy drum. Good luck!


The guys at Tex's say flounder fishing can be good there especially on inland side.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Witler said:


> How is the fishing at Mason Inlet on the north end of Wrightsville at the Shell Resort? What and when?


was on the north end this morning.....5 foot lemon shark that snapped mono leader in the wash and another shark that snapped 80 lb wire leader.....the past few years i could only find the drum on the northend(I alway see the southend recommended but unless you have a boat to go out on the jetty, ive never caught much on the southend) but in june this year they dissapeared during that brutal heat wave, havent found them since.... someone replied about the current being too strong 20 years ago???? unless i read that wrong??? they moved the inlet north maybe 3/4 of a mile in 2002 so its a good walk from the hotel to the actual inlet...current is still strong but not unfishable... to the right of the actual inlet current in the surf is some ever changing shoals that I normally fish and it can be a pain but it has so many bars and holes you can walk out and fish different angles to help fight the current


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I fished both ends of Wrightsville occasionally in the early 90s when I was a UNCW kid. I never did much good at either end. I can second the north end current, it flat out ripped, at least then (20 years ago). I actually almost always drove 20 miles down to CB/Kure/Ft Fisher. One of the locals told me of speckled trout hotspots in the sound, southwest of the north inlet. I caught a few blues in the south inlet. I always found Wrightsville to be less fishermen-friendly than the beaches further south. The people are nice, it was just always crowded with tourists, college kids, & surfers, & there's no ORV access so you have to park.


----------

